# moonglow



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

if you had a moonglow boa female what would be the best male to put her with?

cheers hugh.


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

wheres all the boa experts tonite?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

hugh.jones said:


> if you had a moonglow boa female what would be the best male to put her with?
> 
> cheers hugh.


I'd try to use a snow. 1/2 the babies would be moonglow and 1/2 would be snow. Second choice would be an anerythristic that was het albino. Third choice would be a normal that was het albino and het anerythistic. Those are my choices. Your mileage may vary.

Check out the boa breeding sticky. It has the results for many combinations of salmon, albino, and anerythristic. If the chart on the first page of the thread doesn't have the combination you want, there is a link to a web page with all the possible combos later in the thread.


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

another moonglow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

both of those options would be an albino - albino pairing which isn't ideal. I would look to introduce a pattern morph. A ghost het moonglow arabesque would be what I would go for money permitting.


----------



## kizza (Feb 18, 2009)

i would probably get a motley to make moonglow motleys imo i think they would be outstandin

kieran


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

kizza said:


> i would probably get a motley to make moonglow motleys imo i think they would be outstandin
> 
> kieran


It would have to be a motley het albino het anery....unless your in for the long haul..?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

bothrops said:


> It would have to be a motley het albino het anery....unless your in for the long haul..?


and good luck with finding one :lol2:

And if you do, have a big cheque at the ready.

At the end of the day all of these "whats the best morph to pair with?" questions, really depend on how deep your pockets are


----------



## kizza (Feb 18, 2009)

thats what i meant lol

i dont see why they brought out the moonglow arabs out first before nything like moonglow motleys ?

kieran: victory:


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Id go with either of these


----------

